# Installing CPAN Modules



## chrs0302 (Aug 25, 2004)

I need to install CPAN modules on one of our Sparc servers running Solaris 9.

The documentation that I am using says:

Install the required modules via CPAN shell (http://www.cpan.org/)
perl -MCPAN -e shell;
...
install Digest::MD5
install Net:NS
install MIME::Base64 (if Perl < 5.8)
.......
.......

Then on my server ther response is

# perl -MCPAN -e shell

cpan shell -- CPAN exploration and modules installation (v1.59_54)
ReadLine support available (try 'install Bundle::CPAN')

Next ....

cpan> install Digest::MD5
LWP not available

Please, install Net::FTP as soon as possible. CPAN.pm installs it for you
if you just type
install Bundle::libnet

Issuing "/bin/ftp -n"
ftp.perl.org: unknown host or invalid literal address
Not connected.
Local directory now /.cpan/sources/authors
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Bad luck... Still failed!
Can't access URL ftp://ftp.perl.org/pub/CPAN/authors/01mailrc.txt.gz.

Please check, if the URLs I found in your configuration file () are valid.
The urllist can be edited. E.g. with 'o conf urllist push ftp://myurl/'

Could not fetch authors/01mailrc.txt.gz
LWP not available
Issuing "/bin/ftp -n"
ftp.perl.org: unknown host or invalid literal address
Not connected.
Local directory now /.cpan/sources/modules
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Bad luck... Still failed!
Can't access URL ftp://ftp.perl.org/pub/CPAN/modules....details.txt.gz.

Please check, if the URLs I found in your configuration file () are valid.
The urllist can be edited. E.g. with 'o conf urllist push ftp://myurl/'

Could not fetch modules/02packages.details.txt.gz
LWP not available
Issuing "/bin/ftp -n"
ftp.perl.org: unknown host or invalid literal address
Not connected.
Local directory now /.cpan/sources/modules
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Not connected.
Bad luck... Still failed!
Can't access URL ftp://ftp.perl.org/pub/CPAN/modules/03modlist.data.gz.

Please check, if the URLs I found in your configuration file () are valid.
The urllist can be edited. E.g. with 'o conf urllist push ftp://myurl/'

Could not fetch modules/03modlist.data.gz
Warning: Cannot install Digest::MD5, don't know what it is.
Try the command

i /Digest::MD5/

to find objects with matching identifiers.

cpan>

Pl advice me. I appreciate your time and thanks in advance.


----------



## Citizen_D (Mar 24, 2005)

Chrs,

I don't have a lot of experience here, but it would appear as though the shell can't get to any of the CPAN repositories. Are you behind a firewall? Have access to the internet (ftp protocol)? You might want to check the network side first and be sure you can ftp to the required servers, then try again.

Hope this helps,

D


----------

